# first time to SGI and wow!



## mlbowfin (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone searching for that little fishing village with enough stuff to entertain the entire family, world class fishing and all the fresh seafood one could possibly imagine, then St. George Island is the place you've been searching for! 
 From the dock and boat we loaded up on trout and flounder. the catch was about 50/50 on live vs. artificial. DOA shrimp on popping cork and live finger mullet and mud minnows did the best. the lady fish were really thick in the evenings so morning bite seemed better. took an offshore trip that yielded some nice filets and to top it off, I got to see flying fish for the first time..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice job!!!


----------



## d-a (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like a nice trip, bet it won't be your last. The word is out about SGI Now it's crowded there lol.

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 1, 2013)

d-a said:


> Looks like a nice trip, bet it won't be your last. The word is out about SGI Now it's crowded there lol.
> 
> d-a



yeah...we're thinking about changing vacation venues next year...


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice trip bowfin.  That's a great snapper!  who did you fish with offshore?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks you had a blast. Did you go gigging flonder in front of yalls propertie? Hope i only have the luck you had in two weeks.


----------



## d-a (Jul 1, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> yeah...we're thinking about changing vacation venues next year...



It's crowded everywhere in the northern GOM the first three weeks of Snapper season except Cocodrie La. Hard not to want to target red snappers considering there is such a short season on them. 

d-a


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 2, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Nice trip bowfin.  That's a great snapper!  who did you fish with offshore?



his name was cpt. coy. I'll have to look at which company I booked thru, caught so many fish, for the first time in my life I had to hang my hook up for a ten minute breather, the rides between spots didn't do it.. Book Me A Charter is the company.. Cpt. Coy will put you on big fish, if you are not catching what you came for, he will find them!! I would recommend him to anyone..


----------



## d-a (Jul 2, 2013)

mlbowfin said:


> his name was cpt. coy. I'll have to look at which company I booked thru, caught so many fish, for the first time in my life I had to hang my hook up for a ten minute breather, the rides between spots didn't do it.. Book Me A Charter is the company.. Cpt. Coy will put you on big fish, if you are not catching what you came for, he will find them!! I would recommend him to anyone..



Did he have some skin burns?

d-a


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice fish. Gigging flounder and mullet to me is just as fun if not funner than fishing. 

Yeah SGI has grown alot but is still not changed much. I remember when I was a kid and we stayed at my uncle's house and the adults let us roam up and down the nearly vacant beach. More of the local/Leon Co crowd owned houses there back then (early 90s).


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 2, 2013)

We love SGI. Just dont get there as often as we'd like.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 2, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Nice fish. Gigging flounder and mullet to me is just as fun if not funner than fishing.
> 
> Yeah SGI has grown alot but is still not changed much. I remember when I was a kid and we stayed at my uncle's house and the adults let us roam up and down the nearly vacant beach. More of the local/Leon Co crowd owned houses there back then (early 90s).



When I first started going in the late 80's I remember having to go to the store to use the pay phone to make a call. None of the houses had them. I know there are some builders that made some serious cash in the early to mid 90's. There was a massive amount of building going on. 

When my mom and grandparents first started going in the early 70's there wasn't even a house on the island.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 2, 2013)

d-a said:


> Did he have some skin burns?
> 
> d-a


that's every local down there.. boat's name was "Pocket Change" I believe..


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 2, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> When I first started going in the late 80's I remember having to go to the store to use the pay phone to make a call. None of the houses had them. I know there are some builders that made some serious cash in the early to mid 90's. There was a massive amount of building going on.
> 
> When my mom and grandparents first started going in the early 70's there wasn't even a house on the island.



I stayed in the plantations at the far end 11 docks from the cut, the houses are incredible, real quite on the bay side..couldn't imagine what it cost to develop that..


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 2, 2013)

started going to SGI years ago you could sit on the front deck of a beach front house and not see a car for an hour -- now it's been discovered and more traffic but still GREAT


----------



## d-a (Jul 2, 2013)

mlbowfin said:


> that's every local down there.. boat's name was "Pocket Change" I believe..



Don't think it's the same Coy I know, but could be. He was helpful for me when I was just starting to fish there weekly back in the 90's. I use to keep my boat out behind his house then.  He and his wife owned a seafood restaurant on 98 towards carabelle. Sharon's place I recall. 

d-a


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome catch! Man seeing that gigged flounder brought back memories of camping on the beach and gigging all night long! Miss those times.


----------



## alan (Jul 3, 2013)

Great catch! Love SGI!


----------

